# going back to classic radio style



## tony g (Mar 3, 2012)

po cut opening and installed new style radio in my 1970 gto. wondering what procedure to go back to old style radio. how do i get to radio out and also switches out to put new bezel in. i was looking into retro radio any body install them and if so like them they cost $229. they also make one that goes in cut up opening for a easy install but looks better fit for 60s to mid 60s car

thanks


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I made the same mistake. I cut the dash on my 69 GTO to install a more modern stereo. I have seen vintage style stereos that will fit in a cut dash. An option, if the same for 70 as 69. Is to install the retrosound stereo and secure it in the back. You should be able to cover the cut dash with new dash.trim. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats what I did bought new dash trim it covers the huge hole. But I have yet to buy a retro stereo. I installed a modern cd player in the glove box.


----------



## tony g (Mar 3, 2012)

whats the best way to get at radio for removal and remove lighter and defrost switch to new bezel in 

thanks


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I did not have a radio in my car. Since you have an after market stereo there should be a mounting bracket in the back. The cig lighter I was able to unscrew from the back by hand. I do not have a defroster but should be easy to acccess. My car is a non A/C, currently. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## raven08r6 (Feb 14, 2012)

CUSTOMAUTOSOUND.COM has some decent retro style radios; installed a few and were not bad. Down side is they don't have a face plate that says GTO.


----------

